# how to get 1000hp ot of your 1.8t



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t*

What does it take to get 1000hp out of a 1.8t engine


[Modified by too fast, 7:09 PM 2-25-2003]


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

divine intervention


----------



## Hurleysurf24 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

a T88 and four more 1.8t motors. 
Oh and maybee a 920 shot







to add on to the 180 lol
soery it is not possible no matter how you look at it.


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

I hasn't been done yet. Maybe if someone gets really serious about engine developement, we will see 1000hp out of a 1.8t. I doubt it would still be a 1.8t though. It would most likely be a 2.0 or bigger running on alcohol at 40-50psi of boost.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]divine intervention







[HR][/HR]​LOL!!!
I think you can get about 600WHP with a 2.0 stroked 1.8t and a boat load of other work, including a massive turbo and nitrous. 
you could probably spray the snot out of it for one run and get 1000HP, but it would blow up real quick.


----------



## 02BeetleSport (May 21, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Hurleysurf24)*

quote:[HR][/HR]a T88 and four more 1.8t motors. 
Oh and maybee a 920 shot







to add on to the 180 lol
soery it is not possible no matter how you look at it.[HR][/HR]​i dunno, i heard of 1100 and 1200 horse 90 cubic inch engines in some formula cars.... of course they were tubroed and runnin like 30 or 40 psi or something
four 1.8's sounds fun... make one of those tractor pull things that has 4 or 5 engines








either way i wouldnt say its impossible, just impractical because the stage 3 guys already cant hook up and 1000 horses wouldnt come cheap


----------



## Tybolltt (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

Formula 1 budget. 
That would be millions.


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02BeetleSport)*

just a thought


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Tybolltt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Formula 1 budget. 
That would be millions. [HR][/HR]​Hundreds of millions.
To get anywhere near 1000hp would take 60psi of boost, alcohol fuel, a new head that flows a LOT more air, and some serious internal changes to handle it. So basically you'd just have a 1.8 block left, and even that might not be able to handle it.


----------



## Qycksilva (Apr 22, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

2 motors as done by MTM with thier twin motored TT 237mph top speed...


----------



## xlredmanlx (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Qycksilva)*

a 920 wet shot and ill be straight...but after that 1 shot u need a car engine







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Matchstick1.8t (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Qycksilva)*

quote:[HR][/HR]2 motors as done by MTM with thier twin motored TT 237mph top speed...[HR][/HR]​Do you have link where I could check that thing out? Sounds bad azz







With a 237mph, who needs trunk space anyway










[Modified by Matchstick1.8t, 4:33 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

Type R stickers


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (dbrowne1)*

Here you go,







the father of every 4 cyl turbo engine. The BT52. 1.5l capable of 1400bhp! First turbo engine to win in F1!


----------



## little p (Apr 29, 2000)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (volksdubber)*

Pack all four cylinders with dynamite...it would probably make 1000 hp. once.


----------



## Speedy G (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (volksdubber)*

Dude, the pic doesn't show up.
I agree though, take an F-1 engine. They're like 2.2L normally aspirated doing 900hp. How? 19000rpm. That's what M3's do and that's what the S2000 approach is as well (high HP, low but wide torque curve). The point is that the piston speed is very high and airflow increases by the same amount. If we could get our piston speed up 50% to 9500 or 10000 rpm, we could strap on one of those HUGE turbos, and that could be enough. So... forged, balanced & matched crank, pistons, rods, cams, new valve springs, a T76, and maybe a little nitrous? 
Speedy G


----------



## GKat (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude, the pic doesn't show up.
I agree though, take an F-1 engine. They're like 2.2L normally aspirated doing 900hp. How? 19000rpm. That's what M3's do and that's what the S2000 approach is as well (high HP, low but wide torque curve). The point is that the piston speed is very high and airflow increases by the same amount. If we could get our piston speed up 50% to 9500 or 10000 rpm, we could strap on one of those HUGE turbos, and that could be enough. So... forged, balanced & matched crank, pistons, rods, cams, new valve springs, a T76, and maybe a little nitrous? 
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​This is correct. Of course, it's hardly a 1.8T engine anymore at this point.


----------



## SmokinDub (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Speedy G)*


----------



## dbrowne1 (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Speedy G)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Dude, the pic doesn't show up.
I agree though, take an F-1 engine. They're like 2.2L normally aspirated doing 900hp. How? 19000rpm. That's what M3's do and that's what the S2000 approach is as well (high HP, low but wide torque curve). The point is that the piston speed is very high and airflow increases by the same amount. If we could get our piston speed up 50% to 9500 or 10000 rpm, we could strap on one of those HUGE turbos, and that could be enough. So... forged, balanced & matched crank, pistons, rods, cams, new valve springs, a T76, and maybe a little nitrous? 
Speedy G[HR][/HR]​








19K rpm? On an M3 or S2000? They must make them different over there.
Piston speed is a different issue, you can have F1 level piston speed at half the rpm of an F1 car, but that's due to the stroke of the piston.


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (dbrowne1)*

Guys, guys,....you are lookin' at this the wrong way.
All you REALLY need is vinyl.
You add enough stickers to your car and it'll make any motor 1000hp


----------



## maxor (May 7, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (dbrowne1)*

Im going to suggest the turbo Z06 engine, drivetrain and body panel swap.


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (maXor)*

take a look at the fwd drag cars out there running 8's...that should give you a good idea. your gonna need a massive turbo a T72 or T88 or something similar with 40+ psi and a dual stage direct port nitrous set up, first stage would need to be around a 50 shot and the second stage a 200 shot. 
your gonna need forged rods, pistons, titanium valve springs, balanced crank, a major port and polish work, a massive intercooler, big intake manifold, a full standalone, way bigger injectors, a couple fuel pumps. your also gonna need one heck of a transmission to hold the power as well as a much stronger clutch and some beefy axles. Big slicks (28x10x15) to get any traction. 
1000 hp is alot and could put you in the 8's. 
oh i almost forgot, your gonna need a truck load of money, a tuner who knows what hes doing, and some luck.


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

Heelllllll yeaaahhh. You got that right. You might as well consider stripping the car out for anything worth driving the street cause if you're gonna spend that much money, you better win it back racing track. 
Cheers














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hurleysurf24 (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

*Update ... get a T-88 and a huge ass FMIC ... and drop it off a cliff. That should feed it with enough air. LOL. The only way to get 1000hp off our cars is to rebuild the whole entire thing. But as everyone is saying it will probably end up as a 5.7t by then lol


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

I think spending maybe $2-5k to bring it up to the 4-500hp range would make it defenitely a worthy vehicle. Not toooo pricey and you'd have a nice looking very fast vehicle. Stage three throttle body intake exhaust chip injectors polish heads reinforce cylinders new crank new valves underdrive pulley's .... top of my head..


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (SN2BDNGRZB55)*

so why are you asking anyways....you gonna try to build one???


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

next year but not 1000 hp maybe 600hp


----------



## 82RS-Rabbit (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

the great hope


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]next year but not 1000 hp maybe 600hp[HR][/HR]​start collecting engine parts cause im sure youll break many things with that much power. I hope you have deep wallets. 
so are you planning to make a drag car? if so do you need a driver















1000 hp is pretty hard goal but it is possible. (with enough money) good luck. and keep us updated


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

How much to make a car 1000HP???
Like 30Gs?


----------



## b5_1.8T_GR (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (FrankiEBoneZ)*

You just can't!








Hans Dahlback builds specially ordered 1.8T engines into the neighborhood of 700 HP, but these engines last one event. He told me that he has seen many of them cracking the engine main body.








He says that the max HP you can have in a reliable and trouble free 1.8T are about 550. I can live with that!!!








On the other hand look at the Golf RSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.2 5cylinder engine with well over 1.000 HP


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (b5_1.8T_GR)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You just can't!








Hans Dahlback builds specially ordered 1.8T engines into the neighborhood of 700 HP, but these engines last one event. He told me that he has seen many of them cracking the engine main body.








He says that the max HP you can have in a reliable and trouble free 1.8T are about 550. I can live with that!!!








On the other hand look at the Golf RSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.2 5cylinder engine with well over 1.000 HP







[HR][/HR]​i bet hans dahlback doesnt run nitrous in his car either. 1000hp is possible out of a 4 cylinder...it has been done. not with the 1.8t specifically but other tuners have done it. No doubt it wont be reliable, but i dont think this will be a street legal car.


----------



## SSgfunk (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (stuex)*

quote:[HR][/HR]divine intervention







[HR][/HR]​BEST REPLY EVER!!!!!

LOL 1000hp in a FWD street car, right.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (SSgfunk)*

Whut ive got 1001hp in my beetle. Have not broken a thing yet....er..







Supras fall by my cute hide!


----------



## Big-Nipper (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

I don't know about 1000HP but mine will be around 500HP when it is done. 1.9L forged internals, balanced and blueprinted, big turbo (larger then my current T-28 setup), stand alone engine management and some other goodies.


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (SSgfunk)*

quote:[HR][/HR]divine intervention








BEST REPLY EVER!!!!!

LOL 1000hp in a FWD street car, right. [HR][/HR]​indeed, i have wheel hop as it is now...


[Modified by 01silverGTI, 6:01 AM 2-26-2003]


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (01silverGTI)*

Just remember the rule of government spending (from the movie Contact). Why build one when you can build two for twice the price?


----------



## Jolf GTI (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (VDUBBINDizzy)*

I'll rather just take 2 500hp GTI, then one 1000hp GTI (which you couldn't even drive).


----------



## nremme (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Harryhd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Type R stickers







[HR][/HR]​LOL!!!!


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (nremme)*

just remember......if your not breaking things, your not going fast enough


----------



## Jolf GTI (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

I've heard of something similar. Some thing like: If you can control it, you are not going fast enough.


----------



## john s (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What does it take to get 1000hp out of a 1.8t engine[HR][/HR]​After you're done with the modifications the only thing original will be the coolant.


----------



## Gambit (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
i bet hans dahlback doesnt run nitrous in his car either. 1000hp is possible out of a 4 cylinder...it has been done. not with the 1.8t specifically but other tuners have done it. No doubt it wont be reliable, but i dont think this will be a street legal car.
[HR][/HR]​
Here's a picture of one such 4 cylinder engine:








It has direct port Nitrous - 300shot _per cylinder_












[Modified by Gambit, 2:46 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Gambit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Here's a picture of one such 4 cylinder engine:








It has direct port Nitrous - 300shot _per cylinder_







[HR][/HR]​i stand corrected. Dahlback is an amazing tuner and i dont doubt his abilities. 
1000 hp has been achieved in other 4 cylinders though, and theres no reason a 1.8t couldnt make that much power with deep enough pockets
edit: do you have a link to that car? im interested in some more info or more pics

[Modified by 02GTI1.8t, 9:18 PM 2-26-2003]


[Modified by 02GTI1.8t, 9:23 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (01silverGTI)*

Anyone go to Autorama car show in Detroit this past weekend? There was a single turbo 4 cyl on display that produced 1000hp....made by GM.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (KrautFed)*

dahlback doesnt use a 4cyl engine. They use an inline 5 from an audi.


[Modified by halchka99, 10:28 PM 2-26-2003]


----------



## Matchstick1.8t (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (halchka99)*

If you look at it from an engineering standpoint, an internal combustion engine is not the most complicated machine on the planet, so a 1.8liter 4 cylinder engine could very easily be designed to put out a 1000hp. It's not going to be the audi/vw 1.8 anymore, it might even have more parts that you would find on a jet engine than you would find on our 1.8s. From a mechanical standpoint, s**t doesn't always go as planned. To put together and get that engine properly running could take years of work. And from a financial standpoint, nobody on vortex could afford the research and development on it. I'd still love to see somebody do it.







Dahlback? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Matchstick1.8t)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If you look at it from an engineering standpoint, an internal combustion engine is not the most complicated machine on the planet, so a 1.8liter 4 cylinder engine could very easily be designed to put out a 1000hp. It's not going to be the audi/vw 1.8 anymore, it might even have more parts that you would find on a jet engine than you would find on our 1.8s. From a mechanical standpoint, s**t doesn't always go as planned. To put together and get that engine properly running could take years of work. And from a financial standpoint, nobody on vortex could afford the research and development on it. I'd still love to see somebody do it.







Dahlback? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​well put.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## too fast (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (02GTI1.8t)*

what about gm s 2.2echotec it made 1000hp


----------



## UMDKappy (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

yep, in fact trhres no reason a 1.8t couldnt make 1600hp....1.4L turbo F1 engines from the early 80's made well over 1000hp. Really really srtong internals, let the engine rev high and big big turbo or two.


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (UMDKappy)*

exactly guys. it CAN be done. the problem is its not easy, it takes alot of money, and not enough people are crazy enough to do it.


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (UMDKappy)*

however those wernt 4 cylinders in the f1's


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (WannaGTIiDO)*

First- early 80's F1 motors were 4cyl. and BMW used a destroked stock block to make in excess of 1000hp., but with very many psi's







.
Second- Saab made a 2l 16v engine (OK, actually Trollspeed made it for Saab







) and it ran like 40+psi and 750hp.
Third- WHY????? Just put a twin turbo small block in if you have to have 1000hp, or an RB26 or Supra motor (all of which would still require mucho G's to make 1Khp.)

Most people with 1000hp talk have never ridden in a car with a 1/3 of that much power and have NO idea what a 1000hp would feel like. poop it wouldn't make traction til like 120mph and still have 2 1/2 gears left !!!!! 
***The S.W.A.T. team comes in......" PUT DOWN THE GRAN TURISMO!! AND EVERYONE GOES HOME OK???*******
HA 1000000000hp?????/

Garth


----------



## 01silverGTI (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (g60vw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Most people with 1000hp talk have never ridden in a car with a 1/3 of that much power and have NO idea what a 1000hp would feel like. poop it wouldn't make traction til like 120mph and still have 2 1/2 gears left !!!!! [HR][/HR]​well put


----------



## technofly7 (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (01silverGTI)*

Rocket Fuel.......mmmm nothing like rocket fuel in the morning.


----------



## Chris_Jones1 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (too fast)*

I got a 1200 HP engine in my garage.. It's not 4 cylinders though..


----------



## spoolinvdub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Big-Nipper)*

my guess would be a few of these














and a wild imagination


----------



## gtiownerskid (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (spoolinvdub)*

if it did happen, youde have to have a awd of some sort in there..
ide love to feel the rush of massive boost kicking in and the torque, but it would suck, since 10 seconds later the engine would blow from 1 billion pounds of boost running through a t 88








as everyone else says... put a 10 foot tall wing on in the back, some type R stickers, definately some red tint, some hyochio fwuing shwong big shlong wheels, and definately cut the exhaust pipe for the extra hp.... altogether, thats about 1000 hp, but you will still run 16s on the strip... wait no, with all that crap make it 26.
1000 hp..? are you nutz? only the best supras make that much, and they have MASSIVE dinero in them. 1000 hp... *1000 hp!* thats so much, go in a new m3 and drive spiritedly, you will pee in your pants...

1000 hp.. sheesh..


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (gtiownerskid)*

lol...its possible but with Formula technology only, like BMW's 1.3 litre 4-banger which ended up at 1300 horses in a Formula car by the end of its like....12 year development!


----------



## GhiaGuy (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Elbows)*

here's how it would be done... first... mount the engine transverse and mate it to some sort of ultra wide ratio trans, and a crazy limited slip rear diff... tub out the rear for some 36" M/t drag slicks... as far as the motor goes... you need to run the biggest valves possible... even if it means making your own billet head... you'd need some sort of wild lift and duration cam... sequential turbos the size of your head... open exhaust from turbos straight out the hood... or if you want to get real creative... *one turbo, one throttle body, and one nitrous injector per cylinder* 
am i right?


----------



## 02GTI1.8t (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (GhiaGuy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]here's how it would be done... first... mount the engine transverse and mate it to some sort of ultra wide ratio trans, and a crazy limited slip rear diff... tub out the rear for some 36" M/t drag slicks... as far as the motor goes... you need to run the biggest valves possible... even if it means making your own billet head... you'd need some sort of wild lift and duration cam... sequential turbos the size of your head... open exhaust from turbos straight out the hood... or if you want to get real creative... *one turbo, one throttle body, and one nitrous injector per cylinder* 
sequential turbos are not needed. a big turbo will be just as easy. look at big hp supras. 90% of them convert to one big turbo. one throttle body per cylinder would help. 
and to those who think awd is necessary, its not. this car would obviously not be street legal. rwd cars will hook up better than an awd car. in fact a fwd car is better than awd when going that fast. just look at the fastest fwd car vs the fastest awd car. top fuel dragsters dont need awd to hook up and they have wll over 1000 hp
am i right?[HR][/HR]​


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (GhiaGuy)*

"...sequential turbos the size of your head..."That is the precise size that I was thinking of!! I have a pretty big head too







.
and I was just saying that it would cost less to get 1000hp out of a skyline or supra than a 1.8t, not that it would be "cheap". everyone should go to the dahlback site and see the Monster and behold 1000hp in full fury. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Garth




[Modified by g60vw, 8:47 AM 2-28-2003]


----------



## GhiaGuy (Apr 18, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (g60vw)*

theres a video of it floating around... smokeiest awd mk4 donuts ive ever seen/heard of


----------



## WannaGTIiDO (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (Elbows)*

i stand corrected


----------



## Peanut (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: how to get 1000hp out of your 1.8t (WannaGTIiDO)*

didn't oldsmolbile get a modified quad 4 turbo to make 1000 hp back in 89?
It can be done with out the extremes some speak of. 
The key is the use of exotic fuel, huge boost and no longevitity (1 dyno pass or 1 run between rebuilds).
You could come very close for under $10k.
...i think

of course why would you other then top speed runs on bonneville. That's the reason oldsmobile built the 1000 hp quad 4 for.


[Modified by Peanut, 2:48 PM 3-3-2003]


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

10 year bump. Lol. 

1000hp 1.8Ts are the norm nowadays.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> 10 year bump. Lol.
> 
> 1000hp 1.8Ts are the norm nowadays.


 This..

And, to answer the OP; it only takes $$$$ bro


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

or nawzzzz


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

PowPow you know how we get down.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

vwmotorsports said:


> I hasn't been done yet. Maybe if someone gets really serious about engine developement, we will see 1000hp out of a 1.8t. I doubt it would still be a 1.8t though. It would most likely be a 2.0 or bigger running on alcohol at 40-50psi of boost.


 This man was on the right page.


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

forcefed engineering here on Long Island has made 1015whp... yes, it takes a ridiculous amount of work, he has custom aluminum rods, revs to 9k+ rpms and blah blah, way too much to even start a list... 

http://www.fferacing.com 

here is a video of it back in 2010, i think it was less hp during this time 





 

There is also a guy on here mike paucillo here on LI with "stevebuilt" who i would have to assume is around the same hp numbers


----------



## Stevebilt (Jul 30, 2010)

The 10.39 pass was actually at a lower power level then the car is normally run at (about 600whp). Car is on 24.5's and a billet 67mm BW turbo. Engine is a stock casting AEB head with Ferrea valvetrain, stock hydraulic lifters and Cat Cams. Bottom end consists of custom Wiseco pistons, off the shelf IE Tuscan rods, Calico bearings and stock FSI crank w/ ARP hardware throughout. Clutch is a CM 750 twin disc, SQS dog box trans, Driveshaft Shop axles. 

That video the car ran a [email protected] which was the 3rd hit on the car for the year as it continues to battle traction problems in 2-3 gear. The car has done a best of 151mph this year which as far as I know makes it the fastest street legal MK4 GTI in the country (sorry if I'm wrong). Once the new ballast bar is done the car will produce better ETs to go along with the MPH. 

All mechanical work is performed by the owner and the engine has been running solid for 3+ years with no hiccup.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

there are several 1000hp cars here. why is this thread being posted in???


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

APR stg 1 will make 899 whp. Add intake and DV and you have over 1000


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

Vegeta Gti said:


> there are several 1000hp cars here. why is this thread being posted in???


 To stir the pot is why, maybe it's to get Gino and the other 1000hp engine builders some business. 
Hats off to those deep pockets out there achieving 1k+ HP you all deserve a :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

It is pretty funny how 10 years ago we thought of this as being 100% out of the question. Now 600whp is your base tune before you get going. :laugh:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

HP is just a number.


----------



## red.dub (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't think any has gotten 1000 out of a 1.8T yet..


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

red.dub said:


> I don't think any has gotten 1000 out of a 1.8T yet..


 You are wrong.


----------



## red.dub (Feb 17, 2013)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> You are wrong.


I see that now...


----------

